# Betta Foods



## Thistle (Jun 4, 2006)

Got tired of always buying Hikari in the small foil pouch so I thought I'd see if I could get it in bulk. Saw a big 1lb bag of it listed on BA's website and Shawn at BA's on Kennedy was kind enough to do try to get it for me but alas we found out that Hikari's had discontinued that size. 

I then took a look at some of my favourite betta sites and one of them had new betta foods from Ocean Nutrition listed. These new foods were formulated by Mr. Atison Phumchoosri (recognized worldwide as a well respected betta breeder: http://www.atisonbetta.com/). They've got 3 types out now: standard, pro (can be fed all the time but is really designed as a spawning conditioner) and a special fry food.

betta starter (designed for fry from 3 days old to about 1 month of age)

contents: marine protein, cereal meals, plant proteins, fish oils, algae, lecithin, yeasts and antioxidants

analysis:

protein (min) 55%, lipids (min) 9%, fiber (max) 1.9%, moisure (max) .8%, ash (max) 14.5%, Sum(t)3 HUFA (min) 25mg/g dwt, DHA/EPA (min) 1.8% and Phospholipids (min) 2.5%

regular betta pellets

contents:

fish meal, wheat flour, soy meal, krill meal, pigments, vitamins and preservatives

analysis:

crude protein (min) 36.5%, crude fat (min) 6%, crude fiber (max) 2%, moisture (max) 5.5%, ash (max) 15.5%

betta "pro" version especially designed for breeders but can be fed to bettas from 1 month of age upwards

contents:

pure brine shrimp embryos, wheat flour, vitamins (stabalized ascorbic acid, vitamine e supplement, niacin, thiamine mononitrate, folic acid, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin A acetate, pyrodoxine HCL, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, biotin), and preservatives (calcium propionate, ethoxyquin)

analysis:

cruide protein (min) 39.9%, crude fat (min) 8.6%, crude fiber (max) 4.4%, moisture (max) 7.7%, ash (max) 7.6%

My babies just love this stuff! I've got a huge bag of the betta pro (500g) so if anyone would like some to try please pm me with your address. (I'll send some out to the first 5 people that contact me)

~Thistle~


----------



## ontariobetta (Mar 13, 2006)

I to use fry starter and betta pro. Fry starter says use as a first food- yeah right! Its way to big!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

shawns a nice guy  He had some tanks transfered for me from another Ba's store because at the time i didnt have the transport to get out there.


----------

